# Scared to death of taking a Communications class next semester!



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

I was on full scholarship and dropped all of my classes earlier this semester. It was a mixture of thinking the classes were all complete bull**** and just being so nervous having to get into groups of people constantly. I'm pretty "normal" when it comes to faking being outgoing, but so much forced social interaction just stressed me out to the extreme.

So for next semester, I developed a new plan to help myself succeed without getting too anxious. My three other classes are two Anthropology (which I thoroughly enjoy) and one about Mythology. I'm taking classes that I legitimately like, but I knew I'd have to throw at least one unpleasant general ed I haven't taken in there so I won't have to take them all at once in an upcoming semester. I chose Com100, Introduction to Human Communications.

I am so nervous. I do Not want to drop again. I refuse to let it happen. I get extremely paranoid in social situations and tend to assume that groups of people are laughing at me and scorning me. So these speeches are going to be like slow torture devices for me.

Please tell me you guys survived this class without too much trauma.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Is this like a public speaking credit? If so that sounds like a good one, will most likely be more about learning how people communicate instead of actually giving presentations and whatnot.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> Is this like a public speaking credit? If so that sounds like a good one, will most likely be more about learning how people communicate instead of actually giving presentations and whatnot.


I asked a few friends who have taken that class and they said it basically consists of speeches and groupwork. :/


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

might as well take the course- I did just fine in the courses I took. Just takes buckling down to read the books, then applying the theory to whatever the written/oral assignments are.


----------

